# Losing Connection on Mac with wiereless Netgear WPN824 router



## Zarina (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello,
I have a Netgear router wired to my desktop Mac, running on OS 10.5.6. I have a PC (Vista) connecting wireless and a MacBook Pro laptop connecting wireless. The connection was fine until all of a sudden recently, I have started losing connection in intervals, intermittent connectivity on all mentioned computers. I tried resetting the router, changing settings, updating firmware, but to no avail. My next thought is to change the ethernet cable. Btw, I have a cable modem connection. 

Can anyone shed some light on this situation please?

I'd really really appreciate your help,

thanks in advance, Zarina


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It could be that the router or cable modem are starting to die. When you lose the internet connection, can you still see the other computers on the network?


----------



## Zarina (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had this router for a little over a year. Do they die this quickly?

When connection drops, I just see no network I think.

How do I check if the other computers appear on the network?

thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

From the Finder, goto the menu "Go>Connect to Server..." and then click on the Browse button in the window that pops up. If you have file sharing enabled in the other computers, they will show up there. Try it when it works, and then when your internet stops working and see if it's the same.


----------



## Zarina (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks, I will try this. Also, do you know how to get the Gateway IP address on the Mac (for the router settings)?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If the router is working properly, it should give that to the Mac. But it is the same IP address that you use to connect to the router to adjust it's settings from your web browser. Most are by default 192.168.0.1.


----------

